# Cottage Cheese



## Richie1888 (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone got anything they put in this to take the edge off ?


----------



## Marat (Jun 3, 2009)

I like putting in a bunch of cinnamon with a little bit of nutmeg. 

Peanut butter too if I have room for the calories.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2009)

Fruit, Cinnamon, Sweetener.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2009)

Light & Fit Strawberry Yogurt.  I am literally eating a bowl of it right now.

If you hate the texture, youre kind of fucked.  But if that bitter after taste is what makes you gag, this can help take the edge off.

I tried Splenda.  That didnt do shit for me.  Fruit is ok, but I _USUALLY_ eat this at night, so I dont want extra carbs.

Never tried peanut butter...


----------



## Unreal (Jun 3, 2009)

If you hate the texture then cook with it. Blended into stuff the texture doesn't matter.

Splenda/Cinnamon
Peanut Butter/Jelly
Avocado/Salsa
Pepper
Cereal
Nuts
Sugar Free Syrup
Cocoa

Also works great mixed in with scrambled eggs, on salads, and blended into shakes.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jun 3, 2009)

nice guys cheers


----------



## nkira (Jun 3, 2009)

Try Paneer Tikka recipe(Cottage Cheese Barbecue)..... substitute butter with healthy oil like olive oil, use low fat yogurt instead of whole yogurt.

You can drop the veggies if you want, but carbs from veggies are not that bad.....

There are just too many paneer tikka recipes on the net....hunt  for them & try the one that suits you.

Paneer is cottage cheese, you really don't need a barbecue for this one, oven works just fine.

Here's one recipe for you----> Tandoori Paneer Tikka - Paneer Chunks Marinated in Tandoori Masala

You can even keep it in freezer after marination...just nuke them & they are ready.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 3, 2009)

I just add nonfat plain yogurt from danon,  blue berries,  chopped strawberries and little milk.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 3, 2009)

nkira said:


>


----------



## nkira (Jun 3, 2009)

I having some right now!!! really yummy, come down to India & i'll feed you some....



chobby192 said:


>


----------



## est doll (Jun 3, 2009)

I just started using sugar free strawberry preserve,1 tbl spoon has 10 calories and 4g carb,its fat and protein free,but 1 tbl spoon makes yogurt or cottage cheese sweet enough!

It's made with Splenda you can find it in supermarket,probably in the same section with all the jams/peanut butter etc.

My local store has 4 different brands of these.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 3, 2009)

I mix it with almonds or walnuts, strawberries and a scoop of banana whey (gotta hit it with just a bit of water to help mix the whey in). I also substitute raw oatmeal for the strawberries, or leave out the carbs altogether and do walnuts, CC, banana whey and bit of water. Tastes like banana cream pie filling....not really but I like to imagine that it does. I'm also sure any flavor of whey will work. I don't even need to add anything sweet when I do that.

Otherwise I used to just choke it down with some sweetened tea (w/splenda of course). Sometimes I take a lot of CC, hit with some water (or milk if diet allows), throw into the blender and add a couple of scoops of whey, then let sit in the fridge and it becomes like pudding/ice cream. The last option takes some practice...I've made lots of cottage cheese soups before I got it right.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 3, 2009)

nkira said:


> Try Paneer Tikka recipe(Cottage Cheese Barbecue)..... substitute butter with healthy oil like olive oil, use low fat yogurt instead of whole yogurt.
> 
> You can drop the veggies if you want, but carbs from veggies are not that bad.....
> 
> ...




I want some of this really bad


----------



## Built (Jun 3, 2009)

Doesn't that look GOOD?

Back to cottage cheese - I use it like mayo. Mix it in with tuna and some avocado - that's my breakfast almost every day. 

Blend it, toss in some splenda and cocoa. Kinda tastes like, well, like shitty cheesecake.


----------



## vader (Jun 3, 2009)

hell yeah, Cottage cheese is great. I eat like a dip with tortilla chips or apple slices. Sometimes I mix pineapple chunks in it. Damn good stuff


----------



## thorough (Jun 3, 2009)

i have found that some brands taste way better than others. i think ive tried like 10 different stores and only found 2 that i really liked.
i usually eat it by itself. 
lately i throw some on top of my eggs after they come out of the microwave. cools them down real fast so i can shovel them down quickly.
i just ate some with some giardiniera on the side. 
ive added it too salads. 

i think im going to add giardiniera to lots of stuff now...


----------



## nkira (Jun 3, 2009)

I concur with the brand n taste issue....here I always buy freshly made slabs from dairy....fresh n soft..there's some of that last nights tikka in the fridge....

The one we always get looks like the attached picture, more on the spicier side, they use food color but it's really your choice.



thorough said:


> i have found that some brands taste way better than others. i think ive tried like 10 different stores and only found 2 that i really liked.
> i usually eat it by itself.
> lately i throw some on top of my eggs after they come out of the microwave. cools them down real fast so i can shovel them down quickly.
> i just ate some with some giardiniera on the side.
> ...



If someone is looking for non spicy non color version then they can try this one, trust me, equally FABULOUS!!

MAKHMALI PANEER TIKKA (Source: Tarla Dalal: April 2008)

True to its name, this tikka will melt in your mouth, delighting your taste buds!

Preparation Time: 10 minutes. Cooking Time: 10 minutes. Serves 6.
Baking temperature : 200°C (400°F). Baking time : 20 minutes. 

3 cups paneer (cottage cheese), cut into 50 mm. (2”) cubes

To be mixed into a marinade
¾ cup thick fresh hung curds (dahi)
¼ cup cheese spread
1 tsp green chilli paste
2 tbsp cashewnut (kaju)powder
½ tsp garam masala
Salt to taste 

1.Combine the paneer cubes with the prepared marinade and toss gently till the paste coats the paneer pieces evenly from all sides. Keep aside for 15 minutes. 
2.Arrange the paneer pieces on the wire rack in a pre-heated oven at 200°C (400°F) and grill till the paneer is done (approx. 15 minutes). 
3.Remove from the oven and serve hot.


----------



## Unreal (Jun 4, 2009)

I will also say some brands are great others taste like junk. I like the kroger brand and the stuff costco sells and that is it.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2009)

walden farms chocolate sauce (or sugarfree Hersheys)
peanut butter
chocolate protein powder
a few drops water at the bottom


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2009)

Unreal said:


> I will also say some brands are great others taste like junk. I like the kroger brand and the stuff costco sells and that is it.


breakstone kicks ass


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 4, 2009)

rinse it a little, then add some vanilla  and or sugar free jello, sweetner.  Yea kinda like cheesecake.  It's not bad.  Yes this was from the Built Recipe Book.


----------



## nkira (Jun 4, 2009)

You mean her Blog, right? The book is yet to come out.



Merkaba said:


> rinse it a little, then add some vanilla  and or sugar free jello, sweetner.  Yea kinda like cheesecake.  It's not bad.  Yes this was from the Built Recipe Book.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 4, 2009)

nkira said:


> You mean her Blog, right? The book is yet to come out.



Nah, she told me this one last year.  I was just jokin' about the book.


----------



## QuartersMostly (Jun 5, 2009)

nkira said:


> ...delicious paneer...



I _love_ paneer, but it's not really a great cottage cheese analog in the nutrition info sense. If you're cutting, paneer costs you a whole lot more calories to get the same amount of protein you'd get from cottage cheese. But maybe there is less fatty paneer around that I just haven't found (I buy premade "bricks" since I'm lazy).

But I'm back to bulking in a couple weeks, and that means pile on the saag paneer for me. Yum!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2009)

never heard of it


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

No South Asian food in your neck of the woods, Juggernaut?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

Built said:


> No South Asian food in your neck of the woods, Juggernaut?


nahhhh.....Just Italian and Hibachi and a few good bar and grills. I do have a have a nice Polynesian place near me where I took my sweetheart for our first date. 

Please, I'm still trying to figure out this Kheer thing. Send me some.


----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)

Kheer, hmmm.... it's really easy you know. Just KISS it, don't go hi-tech while making it....here's a recipe for you,

Rice Kheer Recipe - How To Make Rice Kheer - How To Prepare Rice Khir Recipe

While making it replace whatever you can with healthy variety,

Here's link to Built's recipe Got Built? » Kheer - it’s not just for bodybuilders anymore…


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2009)

I understand how to make it, I just dont know where to find it.


----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)

Why the hell you wanna find one...just cook it at home...it hardly takes any time. You can even deep freeze the batch.


----------



## djturnz (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> breakstone kicks ass



I never ate cottage cheese before.  I bought one of the breakstone ones with the fruit topping.  It's not too bad.  I can definately eat it, and have been for a week.  

The sugar content is a bit high I think.  I was thinking that I'd buy a larger container of plain cheese and add some kind of sugar free preserves or something.  Does Breakstone make cottage cheese in a regular tub without the fruit?  I know it was said in this thread that some brands taste different than others.  I tried the cheese plain before I mixed in the fruit.  It tastes ok to me.  Kind of like cold recatta cheese.

If breakstone doesn't make a stand alone cheese, does anyone else's taste similar?

I also tried mixing it with peanut butter, I didn't care for that too much.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 14, 2010)

I cant stand the low curd but the large curd tastes very good with any kind of fruit. I usually eat a couple spoon fulls of cottage cheese, then another spoon full of fruit and do this until it is all gone.    Something about that small curd texture is just too thick.   So if any of you have a hard time with the small curd,  try the large curd.  The brand I have been using seems to be loaded with fat and sugar.  I am beginning to think I might need to cut down on it to help lower my fat %.  Any better substite for this or should I just stick to the cottage cheese?  Right now I am only having it once a day with my pre workout meal.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 14, 2010)

Why not get the low fat kind?

Pretty low saturated fat, only 5g sugar (lactose) per serving. Not really that bad..


----------



## ectomorph141 (Apr 15, 2010)

Having a hard time finding it around here. The only lowfat is small curd and I cant stand the small curd.  I will look at GFS sometime this week and see if I can find some large curd lowfat kind.  I could always try the small curd again but it just seemed nasty the last time I tried it.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 15, 2010)

No sugar added apple butter is good on top of cottage cheese.
Or a sprinkling of fresh ground black pepper.


----------



## gaimusclemass (Apr 18, 2010)

I like to sprinkle some salt and pepper on it, then mix in some Tabasco sauce...good stuff!


----------

